# Need Tricycle Torpedo Grips



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2014)

I posted in the WTB but thought I might get more exposure here. I'm in a time crunch so I'll consider just about any grips at this time. Bars are 3/4". Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Rambler (Sep 3, 2014)

Memory Lane, has those or at least some very much like it. I purchased some for a trike of mine there not too long ago.

Link:  http://www.memorylane-classics.com/

Click on "Parts" and then "Grips" the type you are looking for are about half way down on the grips page.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Rambler said:


> Memory Lane, has those or at least some very much like it. I purchased some for a trike of mine there not too long ago.
> 
> Link:  http://www.memorylane-classics.com/
> 
> Click on "Parts" and then "Grips" the type you are looking for are about half way down on the grips page.




They are showing out but I'll call them tomorrow. Their source for grips dried up and they don't know if they can get any more. There is also a set on Ebay but the guy says he won't get them shipped in time. Really need some help here! V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't have any torpedo grips but I could send you these little guys as a placeholder until you find the ones you want.  They're 3/4 " by about 3."


----------



## barracuda (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a nice pair, 3.125 x .5 ID, $15 shipped?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bar diameter must be 3/4" to work. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 3, 2014)

Not torpedos, but may work for now.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-TRIC...585?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58b498a8b1


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Not torpedos, but may work for now.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-TRIC...585?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58b498a8b1




I saw those too Mike but delivery day won't work for me. I need to have something by next Weds at the latest. V/r Shawn


----------

